# National Park Pieniny Poland



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautifully end fabulous


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

its beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Pieniny is very beautiful--- sadly it is severely affected by significant human disturbance.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

yes, it's amazing place.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Pieniny are (it's plural) wonderful place. Interesting fact is that this national park is in two countries - river Dunajec is border between Slovakia and Poland.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful place


----------



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bonus enjoy*

Niedzica Castle























































Czorsztyn Castle


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

There is an interesting legend (story?) associated with Niedzica Castle



> A Fabled Fortress
> 
> Stories of a Spanish spy, a beautiful Indian princess, Incan treasures and secret letters in an ancient knotted script-these are all legends connected with the castle in Niedzica, which attracts thousands of visitors each year.
> 
> ...


http://www2.warsawvoice.pl/old/v621/Travel00.html


----------



## Wojti (Mar 12, 2008)

Qwert said:


> Pieniny are (it's plural) wonderful place. Interesting fact is that this national park is in two countries - river Dunajec is border between Slovakia and Poland.



That's right, this National Park is located in Slovakia and Poland. 

--

To refresh this thread, I will allow you to take a few photos that I took on August 10-15, 2021.

1.









2.









3.
View from Slovakia (more precisely from Bachledeva Dolina)









4.
This mountain peak is located in Poland, right next to the border river Dunajec.









5.
The next day we went there.

















..


----------



## Wojti (Mar 12, 2008)

These are the photos from this mountain.

6.
Here is a view of the Slovak: Červený Kláštor - kúpele (Czerwony Klasztor)









7.









8.
Here is a view of the border river Dunajec. On the left Slovakia (Červený Kláštor), on the right Poland (Sromowce Niżne)









9.
Czorsztyńskie Lake (PL)










10.
In the distance the mountain range "TATRY". 









11.









Thank you for your attention.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Poland


----------

